# Speedsolving Monthly Competition - 2009 03



## Jude (Mar 4, 2009)

So, here's how this competition works. I'll post 24 scrambles a month (generated by CCT), and you solve each one and take a 22/24 average. For those of you who don't know how, take off your best and worst times out of the 24 solves, and then take the mean average of the remaining 22. Programs like CCT (temporarily hosted here) can work this out for you, with a little bit of fiddling with the settings (changing the average from 10/12 --> 22/24). Also, this can obviously be done manually too, or even easier by a program such as excel. The results will be edited into this post as they come in, and then numbered at the end of the month so you can see where you came.

*NOTE*: Post your results in this thread in the form

```
Name: Average (Best time, Worst time)
```


P.S. This is just for the 3x3x3 speedsolve. If you want to do other events, do them in AvGalen's weekly competition.

Thanks, Jude.


*Scrambles for March*
1. F' L' R B' F' U2 B' F' D L2 B F U' L2 D' L D B F' D' U2 B' L' R' D2
2. U' B2 L2 R' D U' R B2 F2 U F L2 R2 D' U' B2 F U' L D R F2 D2 U L'
3. B' R' F D2 U' R' U' B' L2 D' U2 B R' D' U2 R D B' D' U B L R' B D
4. R' D2 U' R2 F' U L' D U L' D2 L2 R2 B' F L2 D2 B F' U' F' R2 D F D2
5. L' F2 L2 B' F' U B2 R D2 U B' R2 U B F2 U F' L' B' L R U' B' D2 F2
6. L2 R' B2 F' U L2 D U' B F' U2 B F U' L' R2 B F D U' L' R' B R U2
7. D' U' F' U R B2 F' L R' B F D B' D U' R F' D' B' D2 L R B' L' F2
8. B' F2 R B F2 U2 B' F' L2 B2 D' R' U R2 D' U2 L' D L2 U B' D2 U' F' L'
9. B2 L2 R2 D U' L2 R2 B2 F2 U' L' U' F U2 B2 F2 R U' L R' U B R' F U
10. F R2 B' F L R D B' U' B2 L D' U B' U2 F2 D2 U2 B F' L2 B2 D L D2
11. D U' F' L R' F2 L2 B' F L' R2 D' L R2 D' R2 D U F' D2 R' D L2 B' R'
12. R' B F' D U' B U2 F' D R2 F L R2 B2 F' L' U F' L R' D2 B2 U' B L'
13. D2 B' F' D2 U R' U2 L B F L' D' U2 L' B2 F D2 L D U' F D U' B2 F2
14. B2 U F D B' F R' U' F2 D2 U' F2 U B F D U L2 R F2 D' R D2 U' F'
15. D L2 R2 B F2 D' L' R2 B2 D F R U2 L' D B' L' D' U B2 L' R' B U' R
16. D' U B F' L2 R B R2 U' F2 L2 B2 F2 D2 U B' F L B F' U' F2 L D2 U2
17. L R D2 U' F' D U' B2 D' B2 F2 D' U2 F2 L2 R2 B' F L2 F' U' L F' D R'
18. L' R B' F2 D2 R U R' B L' R2 F2 L R' D L R2 B D' U2 B F2 L2 R2 B2
19. U' R B2 F D U L' R B F D' U' F2 L' R2 D F U' B2 D F R' F2 D' F2
20. D U B F' L2 U B' F U L U B' D2 B' F L' D U B' U2 L' R' B2 U2 F'
21. U B2 R' B' F2 L' R2 B' L' R' D2 U' R2 F' D' U2 B2 U2 L' R' F2 R' B' L2 U2
22. F D2 U' L2 B' U' R' U F L' D2 R' B' D U2 B' F' D L' U B2 D' U' F2 U'
23. R' U R2 F L R2 U2 F U B' F' R B F U2 L2 R D' U' L2 U F' R2 B2 U'
24. L' U' B2 D2 B2 F2 L R B2 F2 D R2 U2 L' F D R F D2 U' F R' F' D' U'

*Results for March*

Fazrulz: 12.93 (9.58, 17.20)
Ville: 14.07 (11.98, 17.22)
Simon Crawford: 14.49 (12.64, 17.23)
Not_Kevin: 15.69 (12.27, 19.91)
Escher: 15.70 (11.53, 19.38)
rubixcubematt: 17.33 (12.97, 22.43)
EmersonHerrman: 17.60 (11.48, 29.36 [POP])
Ellis: 18.07 (15.95, 20.42)
Patrick Jason Lim: 19.10 (13.44, 23.47)
FanWuq: 19.65 (14.69, 27.01)
Eivind Fonn: 19.97 (16.23, 22.67)
Benny B: 20.44 (19.17, 26.25)
Jake Ruth: 22.77 (19.16, 29.72)
Nitin Prasad: 23.84 (18.76, 33.21)
Ettienne Venter: 24.77 (18.33, 28.41)
Edam: 25.52 (21.34) (29.25)
Justin Jaffray: 25.91(18.47, 39.72)
Mike Hughey: 25.92 (21.95, 29.02)
SnowmouS: 27.65 (21.83, 34.42)
Asheboy: 28.62 (25.87, 36.32)
Michael Erskine: 56.25 (41.50, 1:40.03)
Mats: 60.87 (45.13, 90.31)


----------



## AvGalen (Mar 4, 2009)

Good to see you found a way to post this yourself. I will participate this month (end of month, when I will know all PLL's)


----------



## Ellis (Mar 4, 2009)

AvGalen said:


> (end of month, when I will know all PLL's)



_all_ PLL's? Finally!


----------



## JustinJ (Mar 5, 2009)

Justin Jaffray: 25.91(18.47, 39.72)

Can you say, inconsistent?


----------



## Lord Voldemort (Mar 5, 2009)

Just so you know, CCT has been suspened or something, so you might want give them some other option. www.cubetimer.com works great, but you'll have to manually subtract the best and worst times out, because they only have a 3 of 5 and 10 of 12 average option. They do give you an average for any number of solves, so you can just multiply the average by 24 and subtract the appropriate times, and dived by 22.

Nitin Prasad: 23.84 (18.76, 33.21)
Decent average.... Sadly, only 2 Sub 20 times.


----------



## hippofluff (Mar 5, 2009)

Jake Ruth: 22.77 (19.16,29.72)
My average was pretty good but I am very frusterated that I didn't get a solve sub 19, (sniffle sniffle) I usually get sub 19's.


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Mar 5, 2009)

14.07 (11.98, 17.22)
Good. Best RA12: 13.41, RA5: 13.16


----------



## TheBB (Mar 5, 2009)

Eivind Fonn: 19.97 (16.23, 22.67)


----------



## snowmous (Mar 5, 2009)

SnowmouS 27.65 (21.83, 34.42)

It's my PB, I feel so happy.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 5, 2009)

Mike Hughey: 25.92 (21.95, 29.02)

Wow! This was an AMAZING average for me! My first 12 solves were an average 10/12 of 25.04, which is my new personal best. It was strange - I was able to see the crosses so well, which I think had a lot to do with it. Lots of very short crosses, 4 to 6 moves.

@Yalow: Grrrr. I almost caught you.


----------



## Dene (Mar 5, 2009)

YAY MR. HUGHEY!!!


----------



## Gparker (Mar 5, 2009)

Lord Voldemort said:


> Just so you know, CCT has been suspened or something, so you might want give them some other option. www.cubetimer.com works great, but you'll have to manually subtract the best and worst times out, because they only have a 3 of 5 and 10 of 12 average option. They do give you an average for any number of solves, so you can just multiply the average by 24 and subtract the appropriate times, and dived by 22.
> 
> Nitin Prasad: 23.84 (18.76, 33.21)
> Decent average.... Sadly, only 2 Sub 20 times.



um new website

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=9804&highlight=cct+now+hosted+at


----------



## JustinJ (Mar 6, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> @Yalow: Grrrr. I almost caught you.



 Yeah I noticed that too even before I read this part. Good job on your personal best!

I suppose I have to be able to beat you at something, even by a hundredth of a second XD The worst thing was, I had another 39s solve too, aside from my post. Dang pops.

I love doing this competition, I always get SOME new pb in it.


----------



## patrickjason91 (Mar 6, 2009)

Patrick Jason Lim: 19.10 (13.44, 23.47)


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Mar 8, 2009)

rubixcubematt: 17.33 (12.97, 22.43)


----------



## Ian McFluffigus (Mar 8, 2009)

I'm _so_ going to enter this once I get a sub-45 average.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Mar 8, 2009)

Ian McFluffigus said:


> I'm _so_ going to enter this once I get a sub-45 average.



There's no need to wait! I enter this having average over one minute (last month) 
and there are more people having at least +50 sec. I sort of mark the end of the
field in all speed events so it is just pleasant for me if not everyone else consider
half of my time as a failure.


----------



## MichaelErskine (Mar 8, 2009)

Ian McFluffigus said:


> I'm _so_ going to enter this once I get a sub-45 average.


If I waited for a sub-45 average I'd never get to enter! (I peaked already and now I'm slower!)

Just go for it - you can always beat me!


----------



## IamWEB (Mar 8, 2009)

Since when have between been posting their best and worst times beside there averages?
Just curious, because I was confused for a second there.


----------



## Escher (Mar 8, 2009)

IamWEB said:


> Since when have between been posting their best and worst times beside there averages?
> Just curious, because I was confused for a second there.





Jude said:


> *NOTE*: Post your results in this thread in the form
> 
> ```
> Name: Average (Best time, Worst time)
> ```



msg too short.


----------



## IamWEB (Mar 8, 2009)

Escher said:


> IamWEB said:
> 
> 
> > Since when have between been posting their best and worst times beside there averages?
> ...



Well that was embarrassing. >_< I read the first post and yet... >_<


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (Mar 9, 2009)

Ettienne Venter: 24.77 (18.33, 28.41)


----------



## AvGalen (Mar 9, 2009)

Ellis said:


> AvGalen said:
> 
> 
> > (end of month, when I will know all PLL's)
> ...


Yes, it's going to happen.
Last weekend I already learned both R's and (part of) F


----------



## Benny (Mar 9, 2009)

Benny B. : 20.44 (19.17, 26.25)


----------



## MTGjumper (Mar 9, 2009)

Simon Crawford: 14.49 (12.64, 17.23)

Average was a bit better than normal, but my best time was slightly disappointing


----------



## Escher (Mar 9, 2009)

Whoa...

Average: 15.70
Standard Deviation: 2.06
Best Time: 11.53
Worst Time: 19.38

The SD is absolutely terrible, but at one point i had an RA of 5 of 13.73, which is actually my PB 
A nice best single too, but i got an edge pop on it, so it could've been considerably faster :/


----------



## MatsBergsten (Mar 12, 2009)

Mats 60.87 (45.13, 90.31)


----------



## Ellis (Mar 20, 2009)

Ellis 18.07 (15.95, 20.42)

Ahh, I was pushing really hard on the last 10 or so solves to get my average under 18, I just couldn't do it. Although this is a decent average for me. Two times over 20.


----------



## Edam (Mar 20, 2009)

25.52 - (21.34) (29.25)

gosh thats nice, i thought i'd be around 27 seconds.


----------



## MichaelErskine (Mar 20, 2009)

Michael Erskine 56.25 (41.50, 1:40.03)


----------



## Faz (Mar 20, 2009)

must beat ville.


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Mar 21, 2009)

17.60 (11.48, 29.36 [POP])

Best RA of 5: 15.71 Best RA of 12: 16.07


----------



## Faz (Mar 27, 2009)

Cubes Solved: 22/24
Average: 12.93
Standard Deviation: 2.10
Best Time: 9.58
Worst Time: 17.20

1 lucky sub 10!
2 non lucky sub 10s!
Rolling 11.93 average of 12
Rolling 10.49 average of 5!
All withouth warmup!


----------



## Escher (Mar 27, 2009)

dang, I had the single before you showed up... 
how far are you with CLL now? I think I've only learnt one more alg since we started this race :S


----------



## not_kevin (Mar 27, 2009)

Cubes Solved: 22/24
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 15.69
Standard Deviation: 1.46
Best Time: 12.27
Worst Time: 19.91

Suck... at least it was relatively consistent. And I had a +2 on a 10.91... wat...


----------



## Asheboy (Mar 27, 2009)

Asheboy: 28.62 (25.87, 36.32)


----------



## fanwuq (Mar 27, 2009)

Average: 19.65
Standard Deviation: 2.63
Best Time: 14.69
Worst Time: 27.01
Lots of bad 20 and 21s and lots of good sub-17s. 27 was a POP. Could be better had I focused more.
Best RA was 19.08.


----------



## Ellis (Apr 8, 2009)

Is this going to be updated and the new comp posted?


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Apr 8, 2009)

I want results


----------



## byu (Apr 8, 2009)

I'm waiting for the next comp...


----------



## Escher (Apr 8, 2009)

Sorry guys, recently Jude has been having problems with his internet, and I think he probably forgot about this competition. I'll try and get in contact with him sometime soon and get him to update this one and post the new one.
Oh & byu, if you can do 2 look OLL there is no way that you can know 0/40 COLL cases.


----------



## Faz (Apr 12, 2009)

I was just about to ask why the results haven't been updated.


----------



## Ellis (Apr 12, 2009)

They were updated, I think he just missed your time.


----------



## byu (Apr 26, 2009)

Escher said:


> Oh & byu, if you can do 2 look OLL there is no way that you can know 0/40 COLL cases.



Well actually I know 4, because the OLLs that change corner permutation I can't be positive Which COLL case it is for


----------



## Escher (Apr 26, 2009)

byu said:


> Escher said:
> 
> 
> > Oh & byu, if you can do 2 look OLL there is no way that you can know 0/40 COLL cases.
> ...



I don't understand. Just repeat your OCLL algorithm from a solved state until you get to that case, and then remember that sticker scheme/corner permutation or however you recognise COLL. 
Unless you mean something different...


----------



## byu (Apr 26, 2009)

Escher said:


> byu said:
> 
> 
> > Escher said:
> ...



Yeah you're right, but I haven't actually done that and memorized which case applies to my normal 2-look case.


----------

